
America Soured on My Multiracial Family (2018) - Tomte
https://www.theatlantic.com/family/archive/2018/08/america-soured-on-my-multiracial-family/567994/
======
duxup
> claiming that parents adopt to “virtue signal” or simply to ostentatiously
> demonstrate their open-mindedness.

That's one of the more annoying type of phrases these days. I feel like people
who use the term "virtual signaling" just use it as a filler for "I don't like
you or what you do, so I'm just going to claim any good you do is a lie."

There do seem to be occasional narratives that target adoption. I find it very
strange as the circumstances that people I know who have adopted their
children from seem like situations you would never want a child to be in...
but they have felt attacked by the concepts that in adopting they were
imposing themselves on another nation or culture and doing something wrong.
Meanwhile those children I know who were adopted are receiving love and the
best care possible for a number of different challenges due to their earlier
lives. What is it the people who make such claims think would happen if these
children weren't adopted?

It seems like adoption for some reason fires up some low level responses in
lots of different people.

